# The Very Wild West.. June 2018



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

The Very Wild West




Part of an ongoing "project" I guess I decided to have a quick stop off in here with the usual suspects on route to another few "targets" which was a success, so this was just a leg stretch really.
I had always wanted to take a look here but undoubtedly never bothered, but alas I finally ticked off something which was on the cards for a few years, but indeed as always the case something better always turned up, so being not far it was worth the leg walk anyway.

Closed down around 2009 I think and time has taken its toll, nothing personal now remains, no photographs of the happy families nothing in terms of this, but still it had a nice tranquil quality about it, that instantly made me like it more, CCTV signs on some buildings and in the woods, clearly has not prevented damage, but I think most is just general wear and tear of the elements.

I probably enjoyed myself here more than I should but hey ho silver and all that horse play.

On with the shots I captured which hopefully give you a sense of its current condition.

























































































​
Well the fun was had more coming soon ​


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2018)

Ha ha...enjoyed that. Plenty to see there. A pretty unique place.


----------



## smiler (Jun 12, 2018)

Its suffering, nice seeing it again though, did you find the Wells Fargo stagecoach in the barn/stables, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 12, 2018)

Shocked the place is still standing! It was bad when I went a few years ago! Nice to see the place again, cheers!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Ha ha...enjoyed that. Plenty to see there. A pretty unique place.



Yes still alot to see, I enjoyed it despite its wrecked calibre still worth a visit


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

smiler said:


> Its suffering, nice seeing it again though, did you find the Wells Fargo stagecoach in the barn/stables, Nicely Done, Thanks



Yep the stagecoach is still there along with other bits, I actually took more pictures but just highlighted the bits I preferred still fun to see


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

UEP-Wales said:


> Shocked the place is still standing! It was bad when I went a few years ago! Nice to see the place again, cheers!



Haha yeah still standing mate, just... Few bits to enjoy stlll, suprised they went to the effort of cctv signs when it's all just falling down though!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 13, 2018)

I've seen earlier photos of this former theme park, but now its getting worse for wear and tear. In the second last photo those four men look like cattle rustlers, best to run them out of town.


----------



## smiler (Jun 13, 2018)

They were a wild bunch, but the brewery had to take on extra staff for the time they were here so while they're spending the towns wide open &#55357;&#56418;


----------



## smiler (Jun 13, 2018)

They were a wild bunch, but the brewery had to take on extra staff for the time they were here so while they're spending the towns wide open


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 14, 2018)

Still can't believe this is still there.lovely shots and quite a bit left to see


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 16, 2018)

mockingbird said:


> Haha yeah still standing mate, just... Few bits to enjoy stlll, suprised they went to the effort of cctv signs when it's all just falling down though!



I had the owner having a rant at me on email saying to take it down and not to post it anywhere, remove it from papers etc. He eventually told me that he was going to flatten it all but clearly not!


----------



## MissEvelynn (Jun 16, 2018)

how utterly fabulous. I'd be very tempted to see if I could get a tune out of that old piano. 

Don't like the look of those ne'er-do-wells in the jail cell though


----------



## Ferox (Jun 20, 2018)

I like the decay here mate. Looks like there is still abit to see also. Nice report mate


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I've seen earlier photos of this former theme park, but now its getting worse for wear and tear. In the second last photo those four men look like cattle rustlers, best to run them out of town.



Indeed its rundown but still has something about it 
HAHA
Those four men are clearly not from around these parts!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

smiler said:


> They were a wild bunch, but the brewery had to take on extra staff for the time they were here so while they're spending the towns wide open



Dont think much alcohol would be left if the four of us worked there haha


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Still can't believe this is still there.lovely shots and quite a bit left to see



Shocking what actually remains to be honest! thanks mate!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

UEP-Wales said:


> I had the owner having a rant at me on email saying to take it down and not to post it anywhere, remove it from papers etc. He eventually told me that he was going to flatten it all but clearly not!



Alot has gone mind you, probably will just fall down, cant think why it actually still stands, it shocked me it was standing lol


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

MissEvelynn said:


> how utterly fabulous. I'd be very tempted to see if I could get a tune out of that old piano.
> 
> Don't like the look of those ne'er-do-wells in the jail cell though



The pianos sadly are damaged and no noise, I did attempt it, nothing wrong with those rascals...well they might have some screws lose to explore with me


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

Ferox said:


> I like the decay here mate. Looks like there is still abit to see also. Nice report mate



decay has set in badly to be honest, but loads to see if you look hard enough, cheers dude


----------



## smiler (Jun 21, 2018)

Shame you didn't see it a bit earlier in its abandonedment, it wasn't so knackered when I had a nose about, lots of bits n pieces have gone walkies since, the kids use it for a playground and dogwalkers constantly passing through, (and picking up the &#55357;&#56489 
Its not got a lot of time left one nasty storm will finish it off and it will be missed.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 28, 2018)

smiler said:


> Shame you didn't see it a bit earlier in its abandonedment, it wasn't so knackered when I had a nose about, lots of bits n pieces have gone walkies since, the kids use it for a playground and dogwalkers constantly passing through, (and picking up the ��)
> Its not got a lot of time left one nasty storm will finish it off and it will be missed.



To be honest mate, I was never intending to go here. It was close to a gem I had found half hour or so away, so it seemed a no brainer, suprised by what remained though, but it was another place ticked off on my list, I had found so much down this way I keep planning trips and keep going back it's a struggle but worth it &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Scaramanger (Jun 29, 2018)

it is said the owners actively smashed it up to some degree to discourage visitors.... Went there at night once through the woods at the back.. Very overgrown and difficult to navigate at night.. Thought I was gonna spend the night


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 1, 2018)

Scaramanger said:


> it is said the owners actively smashed it up to some degree to discourage visitors.... Went there at night once through the woods at the back.. Very overgrown and difficult to navigate at night.. Thought I was gonna spend the night



Wow surely the owners know what the attraction is decay an wreckage Ect, you can get lost going the back way haha still the jail beds would of erm been comfy


----------

